# does anyone have a crosman storm xt



## powerline856

i need a pellet gun that shoots 1000 fps
but only have about 100 to spend

at my local wal mart the crosman storm xt is only 88 bucks
so it seems like my best choice
but i hear its unreliable
does anyone have one?


----------



## Beeman17

I don't own one, but for that price it probably wouldn't be very reliable, I would think just save your money. I live in Canada I got a gun for 150 and it's 495 fps it's alright you need an FAC for over 500


----------



## keep &quot;em in the 10

I recently bought one. The stock is a bit rough. The rear sight tips slightly to the left , pretty much typical for every single crosman I ever bought, the rear sights are ALWAYS never level. It does cock very smoothly.It does have power, nice power. It explodes fat tomatoes into chunks with the destroyer pellets. The front sight is fat(I like thin front posts)with a fiber optic dot. It's still usable on cans at 25 yards though. The gun has a lot of barrel droop, the scope mounts are junk and you would have to buy a scope rail that compensates for barrel droop and a new set of rings. The scope however is pretty decent and since I couldn't mount it on the storm XT I put it on my 2400 Custom.
The trigger is just OK with a rather long but consistent pull,it is quite predictable off the bench however and I can get half inch or better groups at 13 yards( length of my indoor range). It shoots destroyers and premiers quite well,it shoots better than it ought for 88 bucks(I bought mine at walmart).It doesn't need an extended break in like most springers do. After the initial dieseling(it is real loud at first) it settles right down after a tin or so of pellets. Time will tell of the reliability, so far its been pretty good.I have shot up 1500 pellets and am looking for some chamber oil before I shoot anymore(walmart doesn't ever carry crosman maintenance products.)
The barrel also is hard to lock-up at first, they shim up the o-ring seal for a tight fit, but it does flatten out after awhile and the lock-up becomes a little more sure. For the money I think its a great buy. The scope alone is almost worth it even if you just threw the gun away. If you MUST have a scope on your gun you'll have to spend more to get the rail and mounts but that is probably the case with most combo's. Most springers have barrel droop and you need to get a compensating rail and additional mounts. Hope I helped..........


----------



## honda147

i have had the crosman storm for over a year now and i love it.  nothing has ever broke and it is hella accurate. is a good hunting gun i probly killed hundred of rabbits with it. you should get one.


----------



## VINCE

My friend has a Storm XT and he loves it. I have a Quest 1000 and a Quest 800X.They are very accurate and powerful. I think they are all the same powerplant.My 800X has the "improved" trigger, and it is better than the 1000.

Just out of curiosity, why do you "need" 1000 fps?What are you shooting at?


----------

